# Salt Dogg SHPE0750 spreader



## Menghi08F150LT (Dec 22, 2009)

Selling a Salt Dogg SHPE0750 spreader. 3/4yd, poly and electric. Weighs 280lbs, fits in UTVs and small truck beds (perfect for Ranger/S10/Half-Ton). Spreads salt or a dry sand/salt mix, or even fertilizer and seed so you can use it in the spring as well. Has full harness, controls and a vibrator. Bought in 2009, only used in 2009 and has been stored indoors since. Has not been used since then, worked well when stored.

$3500 new, asking $1500. Perfect for small parking lots, farms, etc.
Located in Waterford, CT.


----------



## Olla (Dec 5, 2021)

Menghi08F150LT said:


> Selling a Salt Dogg SHPE0750 spreader. 3/4yd, poly and electric. Weighs 280lbs, fits in UTVs and small truck beds (perfect for Ranger/S10/Half-Ton). Spreads salt or a dry sand/salt mix, or even fertilizer and seed so you can use it in the spring as well. Has full harness, controls and a vibrator. Bought in 2009, only used in 2009 and has been stored indoors since. Has not been used since then, worked well when stored.
> 
> $3500 new, asking $1500. Perfect for small parking lots, farms, etc.
> Located in Waterford, CT.


Hello, long shot, but do you may still have this? Thanks!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

ow


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

This is an old thread and the OP hasn't been back in 4 years so closing this for now


----------

